# Escapist!



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone got a clever idea how to stop our Cocker from escaping from the awning by going under the motorhome??


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tie him to the step or the wheel !!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You can get lengths of ornamental garden edging. The plastic covered metal ones are strongest and will push straight into the soil. Probably no good on a hardstanding unless you have a drill. :wink: 

They look like short strips of trellis and should be high enough for you.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Take the wheels off the Motorhome! :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You may need one of these.

Put it into the ground - not the dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Stop a spaniel from pushing through objects/bushes etc?
No chance! :lol: 

When I tent camped we had to move to sewn in/ zipped in ground sheets to stop them escaping, especially if a squirrel or bunny went past....., but I have wondered about that part of the awning not being secure.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We bought a length of awning skirt and sikaflexed the channel to the chassis under the van so that you can't see it. It is a bit of a pain to put on as you have to lay on the ground and feed it through.

We did it to stop the draught though, our dogs hadn't thought of going under the van.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> You may need one of these.
> 
> Put it into the ground - not the dog! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can vouch for the fact that it works (coupled with a plastic sleeved steel hawser) for a very large and very strong Labrador - although he does occasionally bend it!

Colin


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Whatever you decide to do make sure the dogs cannot get out again. Success breeds success and they will try even harder each time!!


----------

